# Redundant and want to go back to college, options??



## carriedaway (26 Oct 2010)

Hi All, I have just been laid off having been working non stop since 2002 (not with same company). I got very little redundancy as I was only in the job 2 years. I have zero hope of getting paid work in my field as it was state dependent (community & voluntary) and the gov are cutting the sector ruthlessly, with more on the way in december no doubt. I have two kids with my wife who also works part-time. I have a degree and postgraduate qualification, but would like to go back to do primary teaching in Mary I, which would take me 18months in their post-grad program (assuming I get accepted but I feel I'd be a very strong candidate as I'm male and a native Irish speaker and have experience working with kids). Anyway my question is would we qualify for FIS if I were to go back to education, I know I'm not eligible for help with fees or a grant etc considering I already have decent qualifications, but the guidelines on FIS don't cover a situation where one person is in education and the other is working. I wouldn't be able to afford it if I can't get some help, as I can't see the bank giving me a loan to cover the costs of keeping the family going over the 18 months (I have enough savings to pay the fees and some living expenses). I realise I'm putting myself at risk of a volley of abuse about a sense of entitlement and wanting the state to bankroll me through college etc, but it's either this or sit on the dole looking for any type of work, which I absolutely don't want to do. I do have another source of income as a sole trader (DJ) but the money is small 500-800 a month depending on how many gigs I get booked for, nowhere near enough to keep the family, pay rent etc. I realise it's a long shot but can anybody offer any advice?


----------



## Marietta (26 Oct 2010)

firstly no one will hurl abuse at you so relax. You should be eligible for unemployment benefit and next september apply for the back to education allowance. As the course you intend pursueing is teaching related, it may qualify you for this allowance. Check the website for more info.


----------



## carriedaway (27 Oct 2010)

Can't get BTEA AFAIK because I already have a degree and a postgrad, technically I won't be upskilling, I am currently drawing JB, it's FIS I was wondering about because my wife will still be working. Tks for your reply


----------



## shipibo (28 Oct 2010)

Looks like Back to Education Allowances are closed to new applicants

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...back-to-education/back_to_education_allowance





*Student maintenance grants*

 From September 2010, you will not get the Back to Education Allowance and student maintenance grant, if you:


Have been getting BTEA and are moving or progressing to a new course
Are a new BTEA applicant


----------



## gipimann (28 Oct 2010)

BTEA isn't closed to new applicants.

The quote above means that new BTEA applicants this year (or existing BTEA recipients starting a new course) can only receive either the BTEA or a student maintenance grant, not both as in previous years.

The person going to college should assess which is more advantageous for them and apply to the relevant authority.


----------



## pixiebean22 (28 Oct 2010)

You need to consider if you will be able to cope financially with possibly having to wait months for any form of BTEA/grant payment even if you are entitled to them and have received confirmation that you will receive payment.


----------



## Marietta (28 Oct 2010)

pixiebean22 said:


> You need to consider if you will be able to cope financially with possibly having to wait months for any form of BTEA/grant payment even if you are entitled to them and have received confirmation that you will receive payment.


 

The BTEA is processed very quickly so they wont be any long wait, you just go into Social Welfare office a few weeks before your course is due to start and your unemployment payment is transfered over to BTEA.

Carried Away - Because you already hold a postgraduate qualification, it looks like you wont qualify for the BTEA, however, I would still advise you to check with your local welfare office, the following is from their website.
*Third Level Option*

_*Note:*_

_The postgraduate option of the BTEA scheme is only for people who wish to take:_

_a postgraduate course of study that leads to any Higher Diploma (H. Dip.) qualification in any discipline, *or*_
_a postgraduate Diploma in Education (Primary or Secondary teaching)._
_Other postgraduate qualifications including a Master's degree are not recognised for BTEA purposes._
_You will not get the BTEA if you already hold a postgraduate qualification._

_http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW70/Pages/ABacktoEducationAllowanceBTEA.aspx_


----------



## fababby (28 Oct 2010)

I notice your question does relate to FIS.  BASICALLY, If your wife works a minimum of 19 hours per week (or 38 hours a fortnight) and you have at least one dependent child AND your household income is below the threshold for your family size (€602 for two children), then she can apply.  It is paid at 60% of the difference between the income limit (for your family size) and your assessable household income.  Its not relevant to the payment that you are in education.

Detailed information is on the link below:-

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...amilies-and-children/family_income_supplement

A


----------



## shipibo (29 Oct 2010)

gipimann said:


> BTEA isn't closed to new applicants.
> 
> The quote above means that new BTEA applicants this year (or existing BTEA recipients starting a new course) can only receive either the BTEA or a student maintenance grant, not both as in previous years.
> 
> The person going to college should assess which is more advantageous for them and apply to the relevant authority.




Gipi

    You are right, I misread this section


----------

